# Introducing Sk8erkho!!



## sk8erkho (Dec 23, 2006)

Cheers!!

I am a 44 year old sk8er from New Jersey. Lately, when I am not sk8ing I am caring for my new family of hatchlings!! I am a newbie to the pet mantis world :wink: . I am also, a newbie to raising nymphs. This occurred by accident. My nephew caught a mantis outside our apartment complex here in New Jersey. She later laid three oothecae. When the first hatched he



> _*freaked*_ out and in a panic threw them out (hatchlings and oothecae). :shock: When I returned home two days later they had been in the elements for the duration. The temp then was around 32 degrees or less. I ran out grabbed the lid with the oothecae attached and took them to my apartment. Only one nymph from that particular ooth survived the tragedy only to die 24 hours later.  Two weeks later the second ooth hatched and that is how I came to where I am now. To date I am on my second successful ooth salvage with two to go.  Man, she sure is was on a laying spree!!! Well, that's me and how I came to become a member here at Mantis Forum. I hope to grow far more knowlegable about the world of mantids as the days, months and years go by. This can happen with the input I receive from you guys!!Thanks,
> 
> Cheers!! :wink:


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 23, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey, and welcome to the forum.

Do you board, or blade?

I gave up a few years ago after not managing to master the vert.  

See ya round!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Rode a board for years and years myself, gave it up a few years back to have my daughter. People tended to look down on a 20 something pregnant girl with a skateboard. lol. I guess now that I think of it I was pretty crazy then lol.


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome threads!!

Yeah, I still board couldn't give it up for life. I took a break from it to become responsible back in 82. But, everytime I'd see a sk8er cruising by man, I'd get all anxious and stuff!! :roll: So, I picked up a board back in 90 and it's been smooth sailing all the way!! 8) Besides I started sk8ing back in th e70's and back then where I grew up a girl sk8er was the last thing you'd expect to see rolling down the street!!! :shock:


----------

